

Show HN: An immersive 3D interface for Facebook - schristo
https://apps.facebook.com/thereitisapp/

======
CodeGuru
Sweet application - is that using canvas to render? What do you do for
browsers without canvas support?

~~~
schristo
It will currently fall back to using plain ol' HTML img tags, but Flash and
WebGL renderers are in the works.

------
inspiration
Awesome stuff

